# People in NY; Stagecoach West Tack Store...



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone on here has ever been to Stagecoast West. It is located in Buffalo NY.

Or, have any of you shopped on the website;; Stagecoach West



I am in need of a hackamore, and a new cowboy hat for this show season, so me and my boyfriend are going to be taking the 2 hour trip up there this Saturday, and I was just wondering if anyone else has been there. I hear from a few people I know, that it is a huge tack shop. I am pretty excited about it!!:lol:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

No one?? I thought for sure someone would have atleast heard of the place..


----------

